

The Math Behind the Rolling Shutter Phenomenon - RockyMcNuts
http://petapixel.com/2014/10/13/math-behind-rolling-shutter-phenomenon/

======
gus_massa
I'm still not sure if this is "republished with the author authorization" or
simply plain blogspam. The original article is linked at the bottom:
[http://jasmcole.com/2014/10/12/rolling-
shutters/](http://jasmcole.com/2014/10/12/rolling-shutters/) and it w
previously discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8446932](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8446932)
(705 points, 5 days ago, 41 comments)

~~~
RockyMcNuts
good point, missed that. it's a pretty popular and respected photography blog
so I would give them the benefit of the doubt.

